# What is a good brand for apparel? Need help with jacket and snow pants



## mpo (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Guys! This is technically my 2nd season snowboarding and I'm not happy with my pants/jacket. I bought my current jacket because it looked nice while I tried it on in my regular going out clothes, but for snowboarding it's way TOO SHORT!!! and it looks terribly bulky. I am female 5'6" and 130lbs. looking to get a new jacket and pants. my jacket is currently firefly and my pants are burton. I was wondering if someone could recommend which brands to look at. There are too many out there and they all claim to be great. I am a little overwhelmed with all the different brands. Please let me know which one's are good to invest in, and which one's i can live without. I am liking the firefly styles, but don't like their quality so far. Price isn't a big problem, my budget was under $200 for each....but if it's really good i don't mind paying a little more for something that will last. 

I'm thinking of getting a black jacket and hot pink pants. any thoughts? thanks


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Wait, $200 for pants and jacket? You're probably going to spend $200 on each if you want something quality. Check out Volcom, Foursquare, Roxy, there are so many but those are my gf's favs.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Bonfire, Holden, and Volcom all make really cool women's gear. Extra points if your pants and jacket match. Very hot.


----------



## buboarder12 (Jan 20, 2010)

sepdxsnwbrdr said:


> Bonfire, Holden, and Volcom all make really cool women's gear. Extra points if your pants and jacket match. Very hot.




+1 on Holden, they make legit gear and its both functional and fashionable. If you fall alot, I would suggest in getting pants that are at least 15k if not more so you never get a wet ass. Jacket, doesnt matter as much


----------



## mpo (Jan 25, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Wait, $200 for pants and jacket? You're probably going to spend $200 on each if you want something quality. Check out Volcom, Foursquare, Roxy, there are so many but those are my gf's favs.



i meant i was willing to pay $200 for each. however, if it's really worth the price i'm willing to pay more.




Extremo said:


> Wait, $200 for pants and jacket? You're probably going to spend $200 on each if you want something quality. Check out Volcom, Foursquare, Roxy, there are so many but those are my gf's favs.





buboarder12 said:


> +1 on Holden, they make legit gear and its both functional and fashionable. If you fall alot, I would suggest in getting pants that are at least 15k if not more so you never get a wet ass. Jacket, doesnt matter as much



I've actually never heard of Holden, and I don't think I've seen any around. I will definately keep an eye open for it. I live in Toronto, Ontario, Canada btw....anyone know where I can find these brands around here? Thanks.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

*Volcom *

10/char


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought Ripzone stuff when I was living in Windsor, Can. It's not quite as expensive as the TOP names but it's kept me really warm. Had some REALLY cold days up at Blue Mt. and it was totally fine. Seems they make stuff for ladies too  I might not be one of the cool kids (actually I'm hardly a kid anymore at over 30 lol) wearing the best stuff on the slopes but when I'm shredding circles around em it hardly matters lol


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

MPO I think the fabric is really important, get gore-tex if you can. It sounds like with your price range it would be easy for you to afford it. Go the The House Snowboards Snowboard Boots Bindings Clothing and look at the AK line from Burton. Lots of nice goretex stuff and low prices.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

sidewall said:


> MPO I think the fabric is really important, get gore-tex if you can. It sounds like with your price range it would be easy for you to afford it. Go the The House Snowboards Snowboard Boots Bindings Clothing and look at the AK line from Burton. Lots of nice goretex stuff and low prices.


I would say Helly Hanson, but after seeing the range for 2011, I'd hesitate, as they are now concentrating more on ski clothing, & going back to a regular fit, & less of the neon colors.

However, based on what I've been selling in my store, I'd totally check out O'Neill, Bonfire, Nikita, Roxy, DC, Four Square, or Volcom. I'd also allow up to US$500-600, & that'll get you some good outerwear. As for your colors, things don't have to match. Mix up colors, as imo, I'm so over woman trying match everything, from the board, all the way up to the beanies/toques, inc base layers. 
Things to look for are cargo pockets, pit/leg venting, goggle & mp3 player pockets, hand warmers, leg gussets, & a decent waterproof & breathability rating...


----------

